# Tex's Classic Frame Sketch



## Tex-Shooter

*Here is a sketch of my classic flip. -- Tex*


----------



## Bob Fionda

Classic never die and works well forever. Like it!


----------



## mckee

there is a pdf somewhere i downloaded it somebody gave me a like to it but i cannot find it now


----------



## Gwilym

You can get the PDF from mxreds YouTube account or the rebel forum but chuck left here. Also cheers tex everyone needs one of these in their collection.


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries

still my go to for slump busting, I'm gonna re do it in something prettier than baltic birch someday, it's on my to do list


----------



## jskeen

I posted the larger of these two a while back, and decided to make another one specifically sized to 5 1/2 inches tall to match a natural Chalice I cribbed the design for from the other Bill (DayHiker) So I thought I'd post a pic of both of them in here. Thanks for the great design! The little one works great with a Rayshot 1/2 inch mag pouch and some straight cut half inch TBG for smaller ammo.


----------



## Dayhiker

Man, that's some serious slingshots right there! Very nice!


----------



## Beanflip

This frame should be as famous as any of the most popular frames. It's a great frame. A true classic from Tex. I have a great respect for Tex. He's like my E.F. Hutton, when he posts/talks, I listen.


----------



## DogBox

mckee said:


> there is a pdf somewhere i downloaded it somebody gave me a like to it but i cannot find it now


Find a post by Tex/Go to his profile > Show Content > see list. Not too hard... :naughty:


----------



## Susi

I wonder why SSforum only accepts PDF images when all others are JPG or GIF? Why with a PDF program?


----------



## J Stacy

This frame definitely works! He won two national championships with it !!


----------

